# What's a fast solo road speed?



## steveyo (Jan 21, 2007)

Just wondering what a fast solo speed on a road bike would be. Some guy on another forum claimed:


some guy said:


> I am just an average joe bike rider. My average road speed is 22mph over 50 miles, 20mph over 100 miles and close to 28mph over 5 miles...


20 mph for 100 miles?!? This seems to me more like very fast and not average if he's talking no drafting, right?

What's the consensus?


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Sounds fast to me. I'm happy if I can maintain 20mph for five miles, but I'm old, fat, and slow. My bike is new, fat, and slow.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

you mean you can't do those speeds on a uncycle? Seeing as you only have to overcome the drag of one wheel you should easily be able to maintain 30+ miles/hour without much effort...


----------



## steveyo (Jan 21, 2007)

stevesbike said:


> you mean you can't do those speeds on a uncycle? Seeing as you only have to overcome the drag of one wheel you should easily be able to maintain 30+ miles/hour without much effort...


Yes, you can't (wise guy). But I don't care about that. I'm asking road bikers for their opinions on what's a fast BIKE speed.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

steveyo said:


> Just wondering what a fast solo speed on a road bike would be. Some guy on another forum claimed:
> 20 mph for 100 miles?!? This seems to me more like very fast and not average if he's talking no drafting, right?
> 
> What's the consensus?


That guy also caught a fish THIS big......but it got away...

is it possible? Yes....average? Hardly...

I've never been fast but I came close to averaging 22mph solo once. I had a 25-30 mph tailwind...


----------



## ilium (Aug 15, 2006)

Levi's winning time in the ToC Solvang 14.5 mi time trial was 29.3 mph. The slowest time (Lucas Euser) had an avg speed of 24.2 mph. Granted the course was somewhat hilly, but if this person can do 28 mph over 5 mi I would suggest they join at least a domestic pro team. I race collegiately, and in a recent (nearly flat) 14 mi time trial, the fastest man was just under 27 mph. There's no way, just an "average joe" could be that fast.


----------



## Rondo (Apr 27, 2006)

*if, and I mean if*

my loop is flat without a headwind I can do 20mph for a decent amount of time, and I can ramp it up from there but only for a short while. If the mystery person can attain the speeds you mention he should look for a pro contract


----------



## steveyo (Jan 21, 2007)

I thought it sounded rather fast. I used to road bike (I'm not a bike-racer) a lot and pushing hard solo I couldn't break 20mph for any distance. I thought this guy might be a bit off.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

The guy you're talking about..........his name isn't Miguel is it?


----------



## steveyo (Jan 21, 2007)

Mr. Versatile said:


> The guy you're talking about..........his name isn't Miguel is it?


That would explain it...but I don't think so. I doubt he'd describe himself as an "average joe bike rider".


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

This is what happens when a newbie gets his new computer out of the box, and fails to program the thing correctly. The computers come out of the box reading kilometers per hour, so they think they are averaging 22. In actuality they are averaging a very normal 13.6 MPH. I know this is true because a good friend of mine still has not calibrated his computer correctly. It makes them feel "pro".


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

No, it is Aarontoy.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Often I can average 35 mph over 5 miles.

From the top of the mountain to the bottom.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

JayTee said:


> No, it is Aarontoy.


nah, that would be a 100 mile recovery ride for dear Aarontoy


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

steveyo said:


> Just wondering what a fast solo speed on a road bike would be. Some guy on another forum claimed:
> 20 mph for 100 miles?!? This seems to me more like very fast and not average if he's talking no drafting, right?
> 
> What's the consensus?


Over 100mph, I'll beg to be the voice that sticks out, and say that it's possible.
An example of this would be myself - I can do 189w for 5 hours, I've done it before.
According to Kreuzotter, using my stats, in the drops I would get to 21.8mph with 189w, at my current altitude, weight, blah blah blah.
That being said, I'm highly skeptical, because as a flexible 16 year old, the thought of 5 hours in the drops makes my back scream. Kreuzotter also says that I'd be doing 18.8 on the bar tops, and believe me, if I was doing a century, I'd be on the bar tops.

The other numbers strike me as bull.
EDIT: to disprove the 28mph thing, again, if you use Kreuzotter (which I have actually found to be reliable), we're talking about 392 watts. Floyd's LT was 385... believe it or not, it's hard to go much higher than LT power for 5 miles - in my experience I can do 110% for 5 miles and then I'm history. He's talking about numbers that are pro.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

A friend of mine once finished a 50 mile ITT in a few seconds over two hours....That's damn fast..(and that's before the days of aero bars and disc wheels)...(They had crazy TT's like that back in the stone age)
The fastest, long solo ride I every did was a 70 miler where I averaged a hair over 19 mph.....(not so fast)


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

estone2 said:


> EDIT: to disprove the 28mph thing.


Dude, I can do 28Mph for 5 miles. I'll bet you a thousand dollars, and I can prove it...
































Not very many long descents there, eh.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Poor steveyo, I'll throw you a bone. Similar questions have been asked and discussed. Here's an extremely broad executive summary: speed varies greatly depending on environmental conditions, such as the terrain and wind, and personal considerations, such as individual fitness, which alters thoughout the year. Any "average" speed over one course at one time is very hard to analogize to another course or even the same course with different conditions, even assuming that you have the exact same personal fitness. It's equally difficult to define the "average joe bike rider." It's a bad, meaning imprecise question. Nothing personal. 

Personally, I have averaged 20 mph on a solo ride, but it was mid-summer and I was humming.


----------



## weekendrider (May 16, 2002)

I rode with a guy who has done 493 miles in 24hrs, thats over 20mph for 24hrs.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*rules of thumb*

are pretty weak, but this one's okay.

A fairly fit rec rider can average 18mph for an hour or two

A decent beginner racer can avg 20mph for an hour-ish

Faster racers almost never AVERAGE more than 20 mph on a whole ride, because they are doing specific work.

A state-championship-winning time for 40 kilometers (25 miles) is something like 52:00.


----------



## NomadVW (Jun 30, 2006)

```
Century:
	Duration:  	4:54:57
	Work:      	4107 kJ
	TSS:       	325.4 (intensity factor 0.816)
	Norm Power:	257
	VI:        	1.1
	Distance:  	161.045 km
		Min	Max	Avg
	Power:       	0	869	233 	watts
	Heart rate:  	85	180	159 	bpm
	Cadence:     	27	114	91 	rpm
	Speed:       	0	51.9	32.9 	kph
	Pace         	1:09	0:00	1:49 	min/km
	Hub Torque:  	0	40.4	8.6 	lb-in
	Crank Torque:	0	176.7	28.8 	N-m
```
Flat century.


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

many people think that because they seem to be rolling along quite comfortably at 20mph for most of their ride, then their average must be 20mph... on a usual ride, I generally ride at 29-30kph (18-19mph), but my average may only be 26 or 27kph... giving way to traffic, slowing for roundabouts and turns, etc, will all lower the average. 

FWIW, a standard measure of being a 'good' cyclist back in the UK is being able to do a 25mile TT in under an hour, not an easy thing to do for your 'average joe bike rider', but reasonable for anyone who races or even just rides at a decent level.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

My wife is the fastest rider I have ever ridden with. She has no sprint but over time she will drive you into the ground. 

Yearly she averages about 2.28 mph. 

I suspect that there are very few riders much faster than that.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

MB1 said:


> My wife is the fastest rider I have ever ridden with. She has no sprint but over time she will drive you into the ground.
> 
> Yearly she averages about 2.28 mph.
> 
> I suspect that there are very few riders much faster than that.


2.28 mph? Man, she's a speed demon.


----------



## Just Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Yearly she averages about 2.28 mph.


I think you missed your decimal...


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*come on folks*



estone2 said:


> Over 100mph, I'll beg to be the voice that sticks out, and say that it's possible.
> An example of this would be myself - I can do 189w for 5 hours, I've done it before.
> According to Kreuzotter, using my stats, in the drops I would get to 21.8mph with 189w, at my current altitude, weight, blah blah blah.
> That being said, I'm highly skeptical, because as a flexible 16 year old, the thought of 5 hours in the drops makes my back scream. Kreuzotter also says that I'd be doing 18.8 on the bar tops, and believe me, if I was doing a century, I'd be on the bar tops.
> ...


At 189 pounds and 36 years old, I did a 100 miles in 4:58 and change solo non-stop and no drafting. The course was rather flat and the weather did no give me bad winds or for that matter any tail winds.Yes, I did that on a 1999 Bianchi Brava with a triple and the only mod on the bike was that I used 36 spoked CXP33's.

Was this fast? It was a fitness goal of mine. Thats all. As to fast, thats another story. I do not believe that I was fast that day. In fact, I do not believe I am fast any day. Its all far too relative to gauge.

Get a training goal, beat it and keep going. Whenever I encounter folks who talk about being fast on a bike, I kind of treat it like a twisted cry for help. Fast is always a relative idea. Train to be a better cyclist and the rest will follow.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Just Sam said:


> I think you missed your decimal...


or more like she has done 14500 miles a year.


----------



## weekendrider (May 16, 2002)

or more like 20,000 miles 20,000 miles/ 8760hrs = 2.283 mph average


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

den bakker said:


> or more like she has done 14500 miles a year.


That would only be about 1.66 mph.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Your math is off........*



den bakker said:


> or more like she has done 14500 miles a year.


365 days X 24 hrs/day = 8,760 hours/year

8,760 hrs/year X 2.28 MPH = 19,972.8 miles/year....which is about what Miss M rides.

That's 384 miles/week year round
or 54 miles per day every day of the year.

Nuff said.

Len


----------



## bschoen (Apr 12, 2006)

*My Time*

I started riding last April and did my first century in May of that year w/ an avg. speed of 17.? (I don't remember exactly). Later in the summer (maybe September) I did the same flat route with a tailwind on the way out and headwind on the way back and averaged 19.1.

I have a regular 25 mile out and back I do before work in the summer when the sun is up early enough to see and my best avg. speed there was 20.6. It was uphill into the wind on the way out and downhill with the wind on the way back. Like to have died at the end though. My wife was in the laundry room and knew I was home when she heard me gasping in the garage, "Are you OK?". Me, attempting to smile, "Never (gasp) better." She just rolled her eyes and shut the door.

To me the OPs numbers indicate either a pro or a gorilla pushing the cranks. As a 46 year old, I know I'll never reach those levels.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm 36 years old, 50lbs overweight, and a low level recreational rider, I can't even hang with the pack on a weekend club ride anymore. Haven't raced since giving up the road bike at 20 years old, and now I've been back into it for about 3 years, 2 of which were consumed by my wife's breast cancer... for a total of 1800 miles in the past two seasons....

That being said...
Last summer, Hot evening in Central Indiana, FLAT lands.. FOR SURE...
Left my sister in laws place at 8:15 in the evening, rode home, straight shot, 18 miles.
little to no traffic til I got to my end of the ride... Avg speed 19.4, I beat my wife home and
she drove, leaving about 20 minutes after I had.

Is a 20 mph avg solo ride possible??? OF course!
In fact, I'd say it's probable, assuming the guy is putting forth efforts to make it happen, sure. 100 miles at that speed? I'd believe it. Of course I've got to try to make the 20miles at 20 mph before I start concentrating on doing a century at that speed... my century rides have all been in the 17s.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Great, with those numbers I barely even register. I better quit riding, I'm faster sitting on my tail .


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Average speed depends on a lot of factors -- wind, hills, traffic stops, etc. On most solo rides, I average in the 15-16 mph range. If I'm pushing it, I can average 17+ and rarely 18 mph on hilly terrain. My alltime fastest solo ride was the back half of a metric century, where I averaged 20 mph over 30 miles on moderately hilly terrain -- with a tailwind.

If someone says they averaged 22 mph over an extended distance (anything over 20 miles), they are either a very strong rider, had a heckuva tailwind, rode on flat terrain, or didn't really track their speed accurately on their computer (eg, just looked at the readout every now and then rather than the computed distance including all of the stops, slowdowns, hills, etc.).


----------



## slideman (Aug 22, 2006)

You guys are nutz

Once I did a wheelie on my road bike, around 30mph. Held it for 25 miles.

Beat that.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Len J said:


> 365 days X 24 hrs/day = 8,760 hours/year
> 
> 8,760 hrs/year X 2.28 MPH = 19,972.8 miles/year....which is about what Miss M rides.
> 
> ...


Umm, I guess? To what end does she do this much riding? In my book quantity definitely takes a back seat to quality, this seems like a job.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Len J said:


> 365 days X 24 hrs/day = 8,760 hours/year
> 
> 8,760 hrs/year X 2.28 MPH = 19,972.8 miles/year....which is about what Miss M rides.
> 
> ...


note to self, never poast before morning coffee.....


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

OnTheRivet said:


> Umm, I guess? To what end does she do this much riding? In my book quantity definitely takes a back seat to quality, this seems like a job.


unless she actually just likes riding and that is the purpose. not everyone wants to race.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

MB1 said:


> My wife is the fastest rider I have ever ridden with. She has no sprint but over time she will drive you into the ground.
> 
> Yearly she averages about 2.28 mph.


she will pound you into the ground - the turtle ALWAYS wins!


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

den bakker said:


> unless she actually just likes riding and that is the purpose. not everyone wants to race.


Nice try but if it was actually just about riding she wouldn't be taking the pains to track her mileage and ride time and her Husband wouldn't be bragging about it all the time on this forum. It's like the people who are always spouting about how racing is stupid yet constantly try to improve their average speed on a certain route. Just afraid to pin the number on and get beat, fragile ego and all.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*MB1 can comment, but.....*



OnTheRivet said:


> Umm, I guess? To what end does she do this much riding? In my book quantity definitely takes a back seat to quality, this seems like a job.


having ridden with her (them) she just loves to ride. She commutes to work year round and adds milage when possible, they do routine explorative 120 mile rides Sat & sun most weekends.....a vacation for them is a 7 day 700+ mile ride........I think you get the picture.

I don't think it's a chore for her.

Len


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*You don;t know what you are talking about.......*



OnTheRivet said:


> Nice try but if it was actually just about riding she wouldn't be taking the pains to track her mileage and ride time and her Husband wouldn't be bragging about it all the time on this forum. It's like the people who are always spouting about how racing is stupid yet constantly try to improve their average speed on a certain route. Just afraid to pin the number on and get beat, fragile ego and all.


if you follow her "exploits" closer, you will see that she doesn't have a clue how many miles she rides......MB1 tracks his milage and extrapolates to hers because she rides much morethan he does, and he does 17,000+.

Nice judgement though.....I think it reveals more about you than you intend.

Len


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

OnTheRivet said:


> Nice try but if it was actually just about riding she wouldn't be taking the pains to track her mileage and ride time and her Husband wouldn't be bragging about it all the time on this forum. It's like the people who are always spouting about how racing is stupid yet constantly try to improve their average speed on a certain route. Just afraid to pin the number on and get beat, fragile ego and all.


pains of tracking milage??? LOL resetting the cycle computer january first is just such a b!tch. as for tracking ride time, well the did not unless you call counting the number of hours in the year keeping track.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*It is no job, it is a pleasure.*



OnTheRivet said:


> Umm, I guess? To what end does she do this much riding? In my book quantity definitely takes a back seat to quality, this seems like a job.


I think Len has the right take on this one-she just enjoys being outdoors and riding every day. Add that to me prefering longer rides. Combine the two and you end up with a lot of miles every year. 

I will point out that there are millions of folks who drive more each year than we ride. You decide who is nuts........ 


BTW I bring up our/her yearly MPH when folks ask/talk about how fast you can average to show that it is all just numbers. The real point of riding except for the rare professional (I don't believe we have any on this board) is to have fun (or for commuters to get from point A to point B). Someone elses average speed really really shouldn't have much to do with your having fun.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Better numbers*



estone2 said:


> According to Kreuzotter, in the drops I would get to 21.8mph with 189w, Kreuzotter also says that I'd be doing 18.8 on the bar tops, and believe me, if I was doing a century, I'd be on the bar tops.


The first wattage number is low by about 10% to go 21.8 - his site reads high by about 1 mph. And a loss of 3 mph by moving to the bar tops from the drops? This is WAY off. You should use the generally accepted best site for this kind of calculation: analyticcycling.com


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

the 22 for 20 miles I think is highly more attainable then the 28 for five miles. 

Also, I missed this guys age. If this is a 23 year old in decent shape then yeah I could see the 22mph for 20 miles. But the 28mph- BSt. And the 20mph for 100- that sounds a lot tougher too but I wouldn't call BS on that one.
________
JEEP GLADIATOR SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

Edit: Double post....
________
YAMAHA XV1700A


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Fast Benchmark Times*



foz said:


> FWIW, a standard measure of being a 'good' cyclist back in the UK is being able to do a 25mile TT in under an hour, not an easy thing to do for your 'average joe bike rider', but reasonable for anyone who races or even just rides at a decent level.


1 hour 40k
A realistic goal to set for yourself if you choose to work hard acheiving it is a 1 hour 40k time trial. That's 25mph average.

5 hour century
For a century doing one in 5 hours is a good goal. If you count only your riding time that is 20mph. If you count your total time from start to finish then the average is a bit faster. If you can do a century solo with total time under 5 hours you are a stud. Realistic goal but certainly qualifies as fast.

I would put these two benchmarks as qualifying as fast times. They are both realistic goals but will require some work depending on where you are at. Both can be done solo with just a pair of clip on aerobars. There are faster times out there but for mere mortals if you can hit these times you qualify as a stud. Both these times will give you bragging rights, but if you can hit these two goals you probably dont need to be bragging about your speed as others will be able to see it when employed appropriately.

As for a fast club ride - back when I used a computer any club ride with an average displayed over 18mph at the end of the ride was regarded by most in the group as fast. There are faster group rides but typically they throw in a little informal racing or a bunch of half wheelers pushing each other.


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

I can cover 40 km in one hour, as a specific goal, by myself on a flat loop that will give me equal front wind resistance and rear wind push. I'm 37 and train very little (work, family)

On a weekend solo ride, I average 30km/h ( 20 mi/hre) with a few climbs (less that 2 km) but usually once I get home, my computer reads 29 or 28 and some (km/hre) because of trafic lights and cool down at the end. These rides are getting close to 100 miles (160k's) later in the season. I'd need to train a lot to maintain a 20 m/hre average over more than 130k.

But I do have many friends who do it fairly easily, although they usually do ride 2 togheter relaying. All of them are "average joes" with 5 days jobs and kids... But then, I do consider them strong cyclists.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

Fast is whatever is above par for you.

I once did a solo 60 miles from Truckee Ca to Emerald Bay on Lake Tahoe and back at 20.5 mph avg. I half suspect my computer was giving me some favorable readings. I was feeling very good, and I was riding in a thinner atmosphere, so maybe it was true.

Not really very important, really. I rode last year without a computer at all.


----------



## Hillen (May 13, 2005)

*Correct address for www.analyticcycling.com?*



Kerry Irons said:


> You should use the generally accepted best site for this kind of calculation: analyticcycling.com


I've tried to get to this site (http://www.analyticcycling.com/) a number of different ways, but I keep getting an HTTP 403 error ("The website declined to show this webpage"). What am I doing wrong? Is this the right address? It looks like the right one based on the Google results.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Ooooh, trying to kick people around on the internet by projections and name calling is soooooo butch. You must be very [___fill ___ in ___ the _____blank].


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

This subject comes up once again .... It's a natural question though for those that haven't gotten into racing (which IMO is the only way to really find out what you're capable of). So, here's some no BS answers:

I'm 42 and about 155 lbs, and certainly don't have elite endurance athlete genes. Currently racing Cat 4 Road and "Comp" class MTB. I've been an average speed junkie for many years. I always clock average speed door-to-door, with any warmup included (often not any real warmup though). Terrain here in Minnesota is rolling hills and often windy. I'm dissappointed if I average less than 18 mph on any ride. Most rides are about 19 mph. I've done lots of 70+ mile rides with better than 19 mph. When in good shape and less windy conditions I'll get better than 20 mph solo. My TT average speeds with a stock road bike pretty consistently come in at about 23.5 to 24 MPH. There you have it - an average joe Cat 4. A 20 mph century is attainable, but 28 mph for 5 miles is damn tough (maybe more like 26 mph is attainable). 

From www.socalttseries.com:

<b>For reference, standard times for men in a 20k (twenty kilometer) individual time trial (at a location such as Fiesta Island), using USCF legal aero equipment, sorted by USCF category, are:

CAT 1 = 26 mins at 28.6 MPH average 

CAT 2 = 27 mins at 27.6 MPH average

CAT 3 = 29 mins at 25.7 MPH average

CAT 4 = 31 mins at 24.0 MPH average

CAT 5 = 33 mins at 22.5 MPH average
</b>

This is pretty spot on for the racing community around here. When you get into racing things soon boil down to a numbers game. But after "just riding" for many years, I've actually found that trying my hand a many different racing disciplines (MTB, cyclocross, RRs, criteriums, TTs) is a fun challenge. I've discovered my strengths (endurance, smart riding) and weaknesses ("power" riding and TTs), but it's fun to figure out the techniques and training to get better in each discipline.

In my younger days I was definitely a stronger rider, so who knows what I could have accomplished.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

My peak for any ride of distance is 21 mph for 32 miles solo. On the Thursday group ride we will average 20 for 38-42 miles.

I've done a bunch of centuries in the 18.5-19.0 area, some solo some in a group.

It seems to me a sub 1 hour 40k is much tougher than a sub 5 hour century (ride time only). I've done neither though, so who knows. Maybe the 1 more mph for 5 hours is tougher than 4 more mph for an hour.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

I have the hardest time believing the 28mph over 5 miles. 28 is damn near sprinting speed and to hold it for 5 miles does not make them an average joe. This is, of course, assuming it's not downhill.

My commute is 15.5 miles and on several occassions I have averaged (just barely) over 20mph and that's with a short warmup. 

I did one century last year that started at 8k feet of elevation (high point was over 10.5k) and involved 5,500 feet of climbing. I did it in 5:50. The only thing that kept me under 6:00 was the last 30 downhill, tail-wind filled miles.  That makes for an average of 17-something mph.

I guess what I'm saying is yes and no. Those speeds are pretty far apart.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> 1 hour 40k
> A realistic goal to set for yourself if you choose to work hard acheiving it is a 1 hour 40k time trial. That's 25mph average.
> 
> 5 hour century
> For a century doing one in 5 hours is a good goal. If you count only your riding time that is 20mph. If you count your total time from start to finish then the average is a bit faster. If you can do a century solo with total time under 5 hours you are a stud. Realistic goal but certainly qualifies as fast.


I agree that a sub hour 40k is impressive.

However,a sub 5hour century isn't "stud" worthy.I'm 29,5 10" right at 160 and I have done a 4hr 50min 100 miler.I race Cat 4(not frequently enough to upgrade right now) and can keep up with all the local "fast" guys but in the end there are a ton of guys locally that can hand me my a$$.I'm more of a "sprinter" and I can't TT for crap but I can ride tempo for quite a while.

I live in North East Florida where it is FLAT.Basically,I think anyone who is pretty fit and has some miles in their legs can do a 5hr century assuming they live somewhere that isn't really hilly and the conditions are good.


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

I think all of you who track this sort of thing must live in the flat lands. I live in the mountains, so I tend to track my feet in climbing, and it's always in the thousands. Typical ride is 1000 feet of climbing for every 10 miles ridden. I think there is a 1/4 mile stretch of flat road along one of the main routes. Most centuries I ride also have 5000 feet of climbing or more and I can usually finish them in 5:25 or so but that is paceline with 1-2 guys helping me a little but I usually do 60-70% of the work. I'm an upper Cat 4 soon to be cat 3 and holding 22-23 mph on flat roads is easy, doubt I would be above 75% threshold. It's got to get old killing yourself every ride trying to get your average speed as high as you can, only to be disapointed when it is .1 slower than the last ride. No thanks.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

R.Rice said:


> I agree that a sub hour 40k is impressive.
> 
> However,a sub 5hour century isn't "stud" worthy.I'm 29,5 10" right at 160 and I have done a 4hr 50min 100 miler.I race Cat 4(not frequently enough to upgrade right now) and can keep up with all the local "fast" guys but in the end there are a ton of guys locally that can hand me my a$$.I'm more of a "sprinter" and I can't TT for crap but I can ride tempo for quite a while.
> 
> I live in North East Florida where it is FLAT.Basically,I think anyone who is pretty fit and has some miles in their legs can do a 5hr century assuming they live somewhere that isn't really hilly and the conditions are good.


Hm. I guess I'm a freak, I have some trouble *happily* doing a 5 hour century - I'm bonked and dying by mile 90 more or less regardless of speed (being 16, evidently my endurance is a huge limiting factor), yet I've got a sub hour 40K.

More and more, I'm starting to question whether a sub hour 40k is impressive. Using Analytical Cycling, when I plug in my LT, etc, I'm getting that I've got a 54:00 minute time trial. This kind of surprises me, since my best that I've seen so far is 57:00.

I don't think I'm an elite rider. I'm 16 years old, meaning I'm far away from the 'peak years.'
On the basis that I can do it, I'd say that a 57 or 54 (whichever I can actually do) minute 40K is achievable by almost all people, with a good training regimen, etc. Definitely not studly.

-estone2


----------



## 514Climber (Oct 19, 2005)

*A grain of salt*

Unless this guy had nice tail winds on those days, he's either:

1) Not taking an accurate average - rather, a biased average in which he conveniently doesn't calculate correctly

OR 

2) Not an average Joe, as he claims

3) Playing games with numbers and words. Did he do the 100 miles in one ride? If so, did he take nice long breaks and keep to the flats? (hell, alot of fit riders can start at dawn and ride in 10 mile intervals with nice long breaks in between and get a fast average speed).


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

Sub said:


> It's got to get old killing yourself every ride trying to get your average speed as high as you can, only to be disapointed when it is .1 slower than the last ride. No thanks.


I would imagine so.I stopped paying attention to that long ago.I don't turn the clock on on my bike comp 99% of the time.I just use it for cadence.I look at the HRM more than anything.This particular ride was to satisfy curiosity.

I do know guys that do exactly what you described.They have to average XXXX or they think they are getting out of shape or something is wrong.That,IMO,is lame.Takes the fun out of it.

Estone,

you may not think that is "studly" but that is damn impressive and even more so for a 16yr old.:thumbsup: 

I have never done an ITT so I have no idea what i am capable of.However,averaging 25mph for 1 hr is no easy task(relatively speaking)by any stetch of the imagination.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

JayTee said:


> Ooooh, trying to kick people around on the internet by projections and name calling is soooooo butch. You must be very [___fill ___ in ___ the _____blank].


Huh? I made no such direct aspersion, I was merely using that as an example, nice try though.........Butch, really? Considering the source there are soooooo many directions I can take this response but I'll keep it civil, heck coming from you I sorta consider it a compliment.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Yeah*



Kerry Irons said:


> The first wattage number is low by about 10% to go 21.8 - his site reads high by about 1 mph. And a loss of 3 mph by moving to the bar tops from the drops? This is WAY off. You should use the generally accepted best site for this kind of calculation: analyticcycling.com



that doesn't seem right..I know my FT is about 260w..and I am only doing about 21.5mph or so at that wattage.....sprinting is another matter...


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

Wild. Miss M is terrifying of course.

My best performance was the 2004 Lifetime Fitness Triathlon bike leg, 
it was 25.8 miles but I did the first 20 miles in an hour and quickly started
to fade after this - I was 20+ lbs heavier then and my base, though decent,
is not like what I'm doing now. I'm definetely going to do a time trial this
spring when the roads are drier to see how I've improved.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

If the terrain is flat, there is no wind, the bike and rider are pretty aerodynamic, and the rider is decently fit, I would think that 20 mph over 100 miles isn't that hard. This summer I started riding somewhat seriously for the first time in quite a while, and my first ride was in the 13's with a decent amount of climbs and I thought I was going to die. Toward the end of the summer I was getting into the 19's on the same type of rolling hills, and on the flats I was in the 20's easily. None of the rides this past summer were more than 40 miles, and since I hate riding anything more than 60 miles without company, I doubt I will ever be testing out whether I can actually do 20 mph for 100 miles, but who knows.

With that said, I think any solo ride with an average of 20+ mph is pretty quick. I am hoping to be there by this May to early June, but only time will tell. I just need to find a nice smooth rode without any hills, traffic, or traffic devices. Then it might just be possible.

By the way, I just re-read your question and it is quite confusing. You are wondering what a "fast" solo ride would be on a road bike, the guy answers 20 mph for 100 miles, and you think this is very fast and not average. So, are you looking for average, fast, or very fast? I think anything in the 20's sustained for a decent amount of time (e.g., an hour) is pretty fast. Fast will be different to everybody, as will average, and very fast.

This thread should be fun.


----------



## steveyo (Jan 21, 2007)

fabsroman said:


> ...I just re-read your question and it is quite confusing. You are wondering what a "fast" solo ride would be on a road bike, the guy answers 20 mph for 100 miles, and you think this is very fast and not average. So, are you looking for average, fast, or very fast? I think anything in the 20's sustained for a decent amount of time (e.g., an hour) is pretty fast. Fast will be different to everybody, as will average, and very fast.


I assume you mean the question at the beginning of this thread...that is, mine. I was taking exception to the person claiming _"I am just an average joe bike rider. My average road speed is 22mph over 50 miles, 20mph over 100 miles and close to 28mph over 5 miles..."_ This seemed to me to be bike racing speed, so I posed the question to this forum, whose members presumably know more about bike speed than us one-wheel fanatics on www.unicyclist.com, where I first saw this claim.

From the response here, this guy's either over-estimating his speed or a way-above-average joe. I'm psyched to at least have created such a popular discussion here.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Fast, Elite, Numbers and Computers*



R.Rice said:


> ...However,a sub 5hour century isn't "stud" worthy.I'm 29,5 10" right at 160 and I have done a 4hr 50min 100 miler.I race Cat 4(not frequently enough to upgrade right now) and can keep up with all the local "fast" guys but in the end there are a ton of guys locally that can hand me my a$$.I'm more of a "sprinter" and I can't TT for crap but I can ride tempo for quite a while...


Other than having a few years on you we sound pretty similar ability wise. I would say a *solo* century done in less than 5 hours *start to finish* without subtracting for stops, etc. meets the original posters criteria of fast. Now if you cant break 5 hours in a group when you are only counting *riding time* then it is not a fast century. 

And just how many people want to go out and do a solo century? A lot of post here with folks extrapolating their 20mph average on a forty mile ride and saying they could break 5 hours but not too many postings like yours actually showing a sub 5 hours total time for a solo century. Just a couple of 5 minute breaks for refilling water and a necessary stop quickly eat into your total time. So I stick by my original benchmarks that I would say are _fast_, not elite and I guess I will leave it up to your wife to determine your studworthyness.



estone2 said:


> ...More and more, I'm starting to question whether a sub hour 40k is impressive. Using Analytical Cycling, when I plug in my LT, etc, I'm getting that I've got a 54:00 minute time trial. This kind of surprises me, since my best that I've seen so far is 57:00...


Well I dont think a sub hour 40k is _impressive_ but it is *fast* if you are looking for a benchmark. As for Analytical Cycling, that is why we dont race computers but actual bikes. I would attribute that 3 minute gap between actual and potential to youth and computer assumptions. It takes a lot of mental discipline in addition to physical ability to time trial well. My kid can hand me my butt in a road race and I cant even hold his wheel in a crit but I am still able to edge him out in a time trial. Not because I am faster, just more disciplined. Don't get too hung up on the numbers and computers.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Hooben said:


> This is what happens when a newbie gets his new computer out of the box, and fails to program the thing correctly. The computers come out of the box reading kilometers per hour, so they think they are averaging 22. In actuality they are averaging a very normal 13.6 MPH.



Or maybe he hasn't even figured out how to access the Average Speed information from his computer, so he's just eyeballing it: "Gee, every time I look down at the speedometer it says 28, I must be averaging 28 mph!"

No, Einstein, it's just that whenever you're huffing & puffing up that 3% grade at 7 mph, you conveniently forget to look at the speedometer!


----------



## Terrapin (Aug 1, 2002)

steveyo said:


> From the response here, this guy's either over-estimating his speed or a way-above-average joe. I'm psyched to at least have created such a popular discussion here.



The guy is definately not an average joe if those are his speeds. And he would have to live in Kansas, or he's missing out on podium girls and stuffed lions.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> Other than having a few years on you we sound pretty similar ability wise. I would say a *solo* century done in less than 5 hours *start to finish* without subtracting for stops, etc. meets the original posters criteria of fast. Now if you cant break 5 hours in a group when you are only counting *riding time* then it is not a fast century.


Just to clarify,the time I mentioned earlier was total ride time(I didn't stop).I have a hydra rack for long rides and carry lots of good food. 

I agree with what you are saying.I hear a lot of guys locally talk about how they average XXX.In reality they are riding at XXX speed for 80% of their ride so they think that is their average when if they really payed attention it is probably 2-4mph slower.

I also agree that anything over 5 hours in a flat group century(total ride time)isn't considered "fast".The "fast" group centuries around here are just over 4 hours.


----------



## peter in NVA (Jan 20, 2002)

*So,,,Miss M rides 20000 miles a year*

I think MB1 meant what he wrote. I'm guessing 20000 miles per year/ hours per year = 2,28 mph average. Many miles offsets speed.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

steveyo said:


> Just wondering what a fast solo speed on a road bike would be. Some guy on another forum claimed:
> 20 mph for 100 miles?!? This seems to me more like very fast and not average if he's talking no drafting, right?
> 
> What's the consensus?



It's possible without any stop signs, slowing down, etc.

Probably some drafting.


----------



## bigjohnson54 (May 31, 2005)

*22.3 Average for 206 miles*

Last years wining time for the 206 mile 1 day LOTOJA for a single rider was 9 Hours
and 15 minutes for an average speed of 22.3 MPH and that is with 3 very steep 
mountain passes. No that wasn't me, but maybe next year I can finish with a decent
time. 
I have a 16 mile loop that I ride and one day I did Have an average speed of just over 
20mph and that is with traffic and some 4 way stop signs and a short uphill. and I'm 
old, fat, 52 years old and 230 lbs and only 5'8". trying to get to down to 180 by this
summer


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*been riding seriously since 1999--who said Fiesta Island?*

I only care about time during triathlons, because i don't do crits and the only other rides i do are big group charity things.
I can say it took me nearly 3 years before i could sustain a 20mph pace solo on flat terrain. The last triathlon i did, several years ago was the San Diego international, and I was over 23 mph. I am now a better cyclist. On a 5 mile flat, slight headwind stretch of Macarthur BLvd in DC, I was able to do 24.6 MPH and it was all out effort. So much easier for me to do 20 miles out to Seneca Rd and back averaging 20mph. 
The key thing is to find a good loop or stretch of road where you can go hard and not have stop signs, lights, left turns, etc that will mess up your effort. Whoever said Fiesta Island-if they mean the one in San Diego-i used to ride there on my lunch hour, and on the Sea World Side it was always hit you like a wall windy. In contrast on early weekend mornings i'd often zip around there with no wind at all. 
I agree on BS for this rider. That is paceline pace claiming to be solo.

jim


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*what's a fast average speed on a road bike?*

I'd have to disagree with a lot of other posters here...

200mph is FAST on a road bike....anything else is totally slow. :thumbsup:


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> Well I dont think a sub hour 40k is _impressive_ but it is *fast* if you are looking for a benchmark. As for Analytical Cycling, that is why we dont race computers but actual bikes. I would attribute that 3 minute gap between actual and potential to youth and computer assumptions. It takes a lot of mental discipline in addition to physical ability to time trial well. My kid can hand me my butt in a road race and I cant even hold his wheel in a crit but I am still able to edge him out in a time trial. Not because I am faster, just more disciplined. Don't get too hung up on the numbers and computers.


Hm okay, I take back my complaint. It just sounded to me like the tone of the thread was "<1 hour=elite."
//Yeah, the whole mental discipline is a bit lacking here


----------



## LeeReno (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a hard time telling what my average speed is because a.) Reno has a ton of hills. On any given ride I could have climbed anywhere from 500 to 1500 feet. b.) Reno is windy alot of the time c.) I stop at traffic lights. 

My averages are around 14 to 15 mph. I know they should be faster than that. Since Febuary 16th I have biked 260 miles. I also did zero riding from Febuary 23th to March 2nd due to weather conditions and my butt being in pain. So really it was more like 260 miles over 2 weeks. 

I think alot of people exagerate.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Jay Tee said:


> Ooooh, trying to kick people around on the internet by projections and name calling is soooooo butch. You must be very [___fill ___ in ___ the _____blank].





OnTheRivet said:


> Huh? I made no such direct aspersion, I was merely using that as an example, nice try though.........Butch, really? Considering the source there are soooooo many directions I can take this response but I'll keep it civil, heck coming from you I sorta consider it a compliment.



Heyyyy... no need to get personal there rivet. I like JT.. she's a nice one dude. 

Anyway, on the topic of avg speeds. Well, the 28mph for 5 miles is possible. Done it on a flat. But, that wasn't solo. It was with a guy on my wheel if that matters. which well, it does. Basically I pulled for the entire 7 miles but did 5 at 28mph and the last 2 well, I barely maintained 25mph. I was spent after that for a while.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*well got me*



Keeping up with Junior said:


> Other than having a few years on you we sound pretty similar ability wise. I would say a *solo* century done in less than 5 hours *start to finish* without subtracting for stops, etc. meets the original posters criteria of fast. Now if you cant break 5 hours in a group when you are only counting *riding time* then it is not a fast century.
> 
> And just how many people want to go out and do a solo century? A lot of post here with folks extrapolating their 20mph average on a forty mile ride and saying they could break 5 hours but not too many postings like yours actually showing a sub 5 hours total time for a solo century. Just a couple of 5 minute breaks for refilling water and a necessary stop quickly eat into your total time. So I stick by my original benchmarks that I would say are _fast_, not elite and I guess I will leave it up to your wife to determine your studworthyness.
> 
> ...


Of the 2 mentioned, sub hour 40K TT or sub 5 hour solo century non stop, the century for me was harder. I derived a greater satisfaction from that time .

However, if you are in a group of reasonably fit folks, you can really crush the 5 hour mark in a century as long as you have a pretty flat course. Its very doable.

The 40K TT for me was hard, but, I was able to do that on a repeatable basis alot easier than the solo century time. I am sure there are folks who will have the opposite experince.

Bottom line, if you train with a structured program. all of these things are doable. They are not extraordinary in the context given.


----------



## GarbanzoBeanSnafu (Jun 27, 2005)

These threads are funny.


----------

